# Hunt Expo Advertising Criminal Behavior?



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I received an email today advertising the 2022 hunt expo, with its all new format. I found it interesting.

There has always been some gray area for these raffles at expos and banquets, but it appears to me that this openly and with intent takes it out of the gray area. I’ve taken a screen shot of the problematic section of the email. Here is a link to our gambling statute. Pay particularly close attention to subsection (8) and the definition of gambling. 

Utah Code Section 76-10-1101


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Did they state elsewhere if the "games of chance" involve money or items of value? I ask, as I've been to more than one event with "fake" gambling which sounds like it could qualify under the amusement definition. But it could also count under the "fringe gambling" definition. 

This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I received an email today advertising the 2022 hunt expo, with its all new format. I found it interesting.
> 
> There has always been some gray area for these raffles at expos and banquets, but it appears to me that this openly and with intent takes it out of the gray area. I’ve taken a screen shot of the problematic section of the email. Here is a link to our gambling statute. Pay particularly close attention to subsection (8) and the definition of gambling.
> 
> ...


Having a slow day are we? 😄


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought you were going to tell us one of the YouTube warriors were headlining the expo.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven't read the statute but I believe it is legal to pay to play as long as the prize is merchandise and not money.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

dubob said:


> Having a slow day are we?


This is what happens when the draws are spread far apart, it's too hot to get out and scout (if you drew a tag) and you'll burn down the forest if you go camping.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

